# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Time to Change

## Paula

Due to funding cuts, Time to Change will be closing. Their work has had a dramatic affect on the publics perception of mental illness over the last 15 years and Im sad and a little angry that its come to this.

Anyway, here is the full statement

https://www.time-to-change.org.uk/ne...jo4tPnzGNh-Etw

----------


## Stella180

I got the email too. It is kinda sad really but they have done a lot of good.

----------


## Suzi

I agree, it's really sad. They are still so needed...

----------


## OldMike

That is so sad.

----------

